# Humminbird 788CI shuts off



## ohiojmj

My less than 1 year old Humminbird has developed a bad habit of shutting off when I run into bumpy water on Erie. I did some checking and it's either the head unit or the pinned connection at the mounting bracket. If I thump the unit, it shuts off. It always goes back on if I press the power button. Any advice for a quick fix before I send it back to Humminbird? Thanks.


----------



## triton189

ohiojmj said:


> My less than 1 year old Humminbird has developed a bad habit of shutting off when I run into bumpy water on Erie. I did some checking and it's either the head unit or the pinned connection at the mounting bracket. If I thump the unit, it shuts off. It always goes back on if I press the power button. Any advice for a quick fix before I send it back to Humminbird? Thanks.


Mine up front did the same thing! However, I found I had a bad connection. However, if I leave my on when starting my engine in rare instances it will go blank. I have to disconnect and re-attach and it works fine. I purchased two of these HB 788 to get away from the Lowrance QA. Not sure anything is mfg with quality these days...!


----------



## mark mcj

I'd check or replace the in line fuse. Mine was in a damp area of my boat and the fine 3 amp filament corroded.

As to the bump shutoff, try to bend the pins out a little to create tension or better contact.


----------



## ohiojmj

Thanks, I' was going to double check the fuse and connections before slightly adjusting the pwer pins at the quick connector on the mounting base. Very annoying to lose my path whern bouncing around on big Lake Erie.


----------



## ohiojmj

Ok, I checked dedicated lines at the battery, the inline flat style fuse, connection between my powe line and thin little leads from the unit - all are good. I noticed that the power connector looked like it was pushed into the base by a 1/16", so I removed the two screws, adjusted the sheet metal retainer clip and reassembled the base unit. After taking it to Lake Erie on a calm day yesterday, I still loose power. In fact, if I give the head unit a little love tap, it shuts off. I'm frustrated with my 788CI. I believe it's a loose fit at the pins in the connection so I will gently deflect them both just a hair before another love tap. If this doesn't work, it goes back the big H factory. This is very frustrating. Losing GPS on Lake Erie is not funny.


----------



## leeabu

In the base there is a metal bracket that holds each of the plugs into position. Remove the two screw holding this bracket and slightly bend in the one for the power so it holds that plug in tighter. This is a common problem on the quick connect bases.


----------



## ohiojmj

leeabu, I already bent the sheet metal retainer a bit to hold the end of the power cord tighter after noticing it had pushed down about 1/16". However, I think you hit the nail on the head that the quick connect base is the root problem. I'm also going to diassemble the bracket on the base and wiggle the power cord when directly connected to see of the electrical connection at the pins is intermittent, then tighten the plug as suggested. I'm never impressed with the tiny little pin connectors they use on boat electronics.


----------



## normd

I have the same problem with the same unit. I am going to try to what you suggested. Leeabu what do i need to bend?


----------



## ohiojmj

Check to make sure the power chord on the mounting base is not pushed in which would reduce connector contact. If you remove the two screws from the base unit, you can inspect the metal retainer that aligns and holds the power and tranducer chords on the mounting base. I had to bend the retainer to assure that the power chord was pushed up flush. I also bent the two male pins for power ever so slightly to get better contact. This appears to be somewhat of common problem based on searching for power chord, shuts off, and related terms on this website: 

http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewtopic.php?t=1668&highlight=shuts
http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/viewtopic.php?t=3338&highlight=powers

Here's advice from a HB guy:

Sounds like a loose connection to me too but the question is where? 
Best thing to do would be to test someone elses unit on your boat. This would tell you if the problem was in the unit itself or on your boat. 
Next thing would be to start by checking that the power cable connector does not move down into the connector holder when you press on it with your finger. If it does than that means that either the metal part that holds the connectors is bent (just carefully bend the fingers back upwards some) or it has not been assembled correctly as Grimpuppy said. 
You could also try (very carefully) slightly bend the gold pins on the power cable outwards to make sure it is making good contact. 
After that it means that you have a loose electrical connection on your boat somewhere between the units power cable and the battery (or possibly in the battery itself as Ive seen loose terminals do the same thing). Check all electrical connections to make sure that they are not loose and also that they are clean. I prefer soldering all connections if possible as this gives the best electrical and mechanical connection. Sometimes its best just to run a set of power wires from the battery (through an in-line fuse of course) to the unit to eliminate any connections in between.

_________________
Greg Walters at Humminbird 
[email protected] 
I help because I can


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC

ohiojmj said:


> My less than 1 year old Humminbird has developed a bad habit of shutting off when I run into bumpy water on Erie. I did some checking and it's either the head unit or the pinned connection at the mounting bracket. If I thump the unit, it shuts off. It always goes back on if I press the power button. Any advice for a quick fix before I send it back to Humminbird? Thanks.


Hello from Humminbird. We are sorry to hear you are having problems. Did the problem just begin? How long have you had the unit installed on the boat?


----------



## Flippin 416

Welcome HBDeborah!!! VERY nice to see HB customer support in here!!!


----------



## Imfowl55

triton189 said:


> Mine up front did the same thing! However, I found I had a bad connection. However, if I leave my on when starting my engine in rare instances it will go blank. I have to disconnect and re-attach and it works fine. I purchased two of these HB 788 to get away from the Lowrance QA. Not sure anything is mfg with quality these days...!


hey triton, mine is doing the same thing, the screen goes white and freezes up, i have to pull the head unit off and put back on then it works fine. i have a dedicated power line to the unit with an inline fuse, not sure what is causing this?


----------



## ohiojmj

I've had my 788ci less than one year. I'm going to try it out real soon after making noted changes. My hand slap test in garage indicates that I at least improved things since it would readily shut off with a gentle tap previously. I must admit to being disapppointed with connection quality. Is there a permanent fix? My HB is coming up one 1 yr warranty. Problem started after about 10 cycles of installing and then removing before storing boat with cover outdoors.


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC

ohiojmj said:


> I've had my 788ci less than one year. I'm going to try it out real soon after making noted changes. My hand slap test in garage indicates that I at least improved things since it would readily shut off with a gentle tap previously. I must admit to being disapppointed with connection quality. Is there a permanent fix? My HB is coming up one 1 yr warranty. Problem started after about 10 cycles of installing and then removing before storing boat with cover outdoors.



I can not yet send a PM. If you would send me your contact information in a PM (Name / Address/ Email address). Thank you, Deborah @Humminbird


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC

triton189 said:


> Mine up front did the same thing! However, I found I had a bad connection. However, if I leave my on when starting my engine in rare instances it will go blank. I have to disconnect and re-attach and it works fine. I purchased two of these HB 788 to get away from the Lowrance QA. Not sure anything is mfg with quality these days...!


Triton189 , Is your unit ran to your crank battery or to your fuse panel?


----------



## ohiojmj

pm sent to HBirdDeborahCRC

thanks in advance for offering help!


----------



## triton189

HBirdDeborahCRC said:


> Triton189 , Is your unit ran to your crank battery or to your fuse panel?


It is run to my cranking battery. I was down at Kentucky Lake this past week and it did it a couple of times. Start main engine and screen goes blank (White).


----------



## joetrimbo

Now thats why I bought a hummingbird


----------



## HBirdDeborahCRC

ohiojmj said:


> pm sent to HBirdDeborahCRC
> 
> thanks in advance for offering help!


I sent you a pm back today. Sorry for the delay. I'm not sure if my outgoing message sent as I do not see it in my sent folder if you didn't get it please let me know.


----------



## ohiojmj

Thanks for the pm HBirdDeborahCRC, I'll let you know if the parts fix my shut-off problem.


----------



## ohiojmj

A big thanks to HBirdDeborahCRC for the help with my 788CI!!! The replacement power chord and stainless steel sheet metal retainer that holds the chords fixed my problem! 

My old stainless retainer was obviously deformed somehow during orginal installation. Two slots on the retainer fit into two round prottuding nibs on the plastic piece that hold the chords, but there is no means to firmly hold the two pieces together as stuff wires and assemble the two peieces in the base unit with fat fingers. The new power chord connection may have also been the charm as you never know if excess clearance causes momentary power loss. I tested my unit out several few times on Lake Erie with heavy chop and the unit now stays on! Sorry it months before I installed the replacement parts, testing it out, and posted this.

To those installing HB's similar to my 788ci, I'd recommend caution and care after installing the power chords in the plastic holder, particularly when assembling the stainless retainer (perhaps a little tape to hold it in place behind the pastic chord holder), and installation of the these two loose pieces into the base unit before fastening with the two screws. An improved design would be a retainer that snaps in place behind the holder, but that's up to HB.


----------



## topwater

same problems, PM sent to HBDeborah and keeping my fingers crossed for getting a reply


----------



## normd

Did the same thing yesterday Topwater. I'm having the same issues still.


----------



## firstflight111

the humminbirds shuts down when you have low volts... i would start there ...


----------



## topwater

battery is strong, the 'bird usually says 12.5 v. It shuts off when the lake is rough and I'm running, and it shuts off when if I go to re-start the engine. If I forget to turn the bird off before re-starting the engine I get the blank white screen and have to remove the unit from the mount and put it back on to "reset". Very annoying but hey, at least it was expensive! 

I would have to guess that its the connection at the base/head junction


----------



## ohiojmj

Perhaps your power chord to head unit connection is so poor that you have a voltage drop in the connection at static conditions along with the loss of power when you hit bumpy water. When you take the unit off the base, is the end of the power connector (on far right) flush with the top of the plastic piece that holds the connectors? Mine was pushed down by an 1/16" or 1/8" and the stainless steel retainer was deformed. I also heard of bad female connectors on the power chord.

Did you check voltage at the power connector when you crank your motor? I pm'ed Deborah that others on this thread could use your help. Good luck, I know the feeling you get whn the elctronics doesn't work perfect.


----------



## topwater

I'll check the power connector next time I'm up at the lake, thanks for the suggestion. Note to self, remember the voltmeter....


----------



## normd

I was thinking of getting a battery just for my electronics. But not sure what kind/voltage to buy. I would just power my 788ci.


----------



## KI Fishin

I have a 597CI and it does the same. In rough water it either shuts off, goes blank or locks the screen. The first one I bought I had to send back since the sonar died on it. Hummingbird replaced it but with the new replacemnt unit I have had these shut down issues.


----------



## spinningwheel

KI Fishin, if all of the above suggestions don't correct it, send a message to HBirdDeborahCRC she's a H'Bird rep and has helped many on here ... including me.


----------



## KI Fishin

Thanks. I have sent her a PM


----------

